# Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe



## MaxiDelme (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

vor einigen Wochen habe ich Interesse am Raubfischangeln gefunden und habe auch schon ein paar hübsche Fische aus den Vereinsgewässern locken können - mit einer alten Forellenrute und einer günstigen Rolle.

Nun habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen beim lokalen Tackledealer eine Abu Vendetta 802 (2,40cm, 10 - 30g WG) und dazu die Abu Orra S30 bestellt.

Hier mal die Links zu den Gerätschaften:



http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/3868_3874/p_name/Abu_Garcia_Vendetta_802_10_30_Spin


http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=3860_3862&p_id=rua233

Nun meine Fragen.

Da die Bestellung ein ziemlicher Schnellschuss war, bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob Rute und Rolle zueinander passen. Fischt hier jemand eine vergleichbare Combo und kann ein Statement dazu abgeben?

Fischen werde ich hauptsächlich mit Spinnern und leichteren Wobblern die sich im Bereich des Wurfgewichts bewegen. Allerdings möchte ich auch gern das Angeln mit Gummifischen ausprobieren (Jiggen, Faulenzen). Sicherlich ist die Rute dafür nicht gebaut worden, aber reicht es, um einen ungefähren Eindruck von diesen Angeltechniken zu bekommen?
Gefischt wird hauptsächlich in einem flachen, trüben See mit maximal 3 Metern, oder in einem Altarm, wo es auch schonmal 4 - 6 Meter in die Tiefe geht. Das ganze vom Ufer aus.

Und hier die letze Frage: Würde ich bei einem größeren Hecht (>90cm) Probleme mit der Rute bekommen, oder sollten theoretisch genügend Reserven vorhanden sein?

Ich hoffe, das ihr einem Einsteiger in diese schöne Art des Fischens ein wenig helfen könnt und bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus. 

VG
Maxi


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Die genannte Abu Vendetta fische ich auch, hier gibt es aber übrigens 100e Threads über die genannte Rute, wenn du die SuFu bemüht hättest, wüsstest du, dass sie auf jeden Fall mehr als das angegebene WG verträgt, von vielen Anglern, auch von mir, als etwas zu steif, zu hart für diese WG- Klasse angesehen wird, größere Spinner und Wobbler sind gar kein Thema für die Rute. Allerdings lädt sie dann entspr. schlecht- wie ich finde- bei kleineren Ködern auf- um hier vernünftig umgehen zu können, müsste die Schnur schon extrem dünn sein. Fürs Gufieren, naja: Normal sollte eine Rute für Gufieren ja schon an sich steif sein, aber hierfür scheint mir sie auch nicht soo geeignet, weil mit meiner eig. Spinnrute fürs Gufiangeln (WG 30-60gr) scheine ich mehr Rückmeldung zu bekommen bei gleichen Ködern, gleicher Schnur als bei der Vendetta. Sie ist eben "durchgängig bretthart"- entweder gewöhnungsbedürftig oder gar nicht empfehlenswert- ich weiss nicht, wo ich bei ihr dran bin. Von daher setzte ich sie wirklich nur beim Einsatz größerer Spinner und Wobbler ein. Und zu deiner letzten Frage: Ja, es sollten Reserven da sein, natürlich hängt es auch ganz entscheidend VON DEINEM Drillverhalten ab, aber wenn du "alles richtig machst", wird es an der Rute nicht scheitern.
Zu der Rolle Orra S: Ich selbst habe sie noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, liebäugelte auch mit ihr übrigens eine Zeit lang- sie sieht echt super aus, aber in Testberichten war zu lesen, dass die Leute Probleme mit dem Rollengetriebe bekamen. Von daher bin ich jetzt auch am zögern.


----------



## MaxiDelme (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info, hat mir sehr geholfen!

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch... Soll ich die Rolle mit geflochtener Schnur bespulen lassen? Auf meiner günstigen Rolle habe ich Spiderwire drauf. Die neigt aber zur Perückenbildung, sobald ich Spinner benutze (trotz gutem Wirbel). Ich hoffe ja, dass dieses Problem mit einer hochwertigen Rolle nicht so schnell auftritt.

Ich werde einen kleinen Bericht über die Orra S in diesen Thread stellen, sobald ich sie kommenden Mittwoch in den Händen halte.

Sollte noch jemand anderes seinen Senf zu dem Thema hinzugeben wollen, würde ich mich freuen. 

VG


----------



## -GT- (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Geflochtene macht bei Baitcastern in der Regel, Ausnahme leichtes Barschangeln, eigentlich immer Sinn. Da würde ich auch nicht sparen. Ich selbst hab seit 2 Jahren die Power Pro in Benutzung und bisher keine Probleme damit. 
Mit Mono oder Fluo wirst du auf lange Sicht bei deinen gewünschten Methoden nicht glücklich werden. Zu überlegen wäre aber eine kurze Schlagschnur vor das Geflecht zu knoten, um unschöne Löcher im Fischmaul zu vermeiden, da dieses Stück Schlagschnur etwas Puffer bringt. Gibt auch weniger Ausschlitzer dadurch.


----------



## MaxiDelme (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Welche Schnur sollte ich als Schlagschnur verwenden? Und ab welcher Länge macht so ein Schnurpuffer überhaupt einen Sinn?


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

@ GT

Ich glaube, er meint diese Rolle, und nicht die Baitcast-Rolle ORRA SX.
Bei der Schnurwahl zur Baitcaster stimme ich mit Dir überein.

@ TE

Für Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler würdest Du auch mit Mono-Schnur hinreichen. Diese Köder hältst Du beim Angeln ja fast ständig unter Zug, so dass eine Bisserkennung bei den o.g. Ködern gut wahrnembar ist.
Zum GuFi-Angeln wirst Du um eine Geflochtene kaum herumkommen. Sie erleichtert die Bisserkennung ungemein.

Willst Du also alle Methoden fischen, so solltest Du zur Geflochtenen greifen, die selbstverständlich auch mit Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern bestens klar kommt.

Eine sehr beliebte und auch recht brauchbare Schnur ist diese hier. Die 15 lbs Variante sollte für Dein Vorhaben bestens geeignet sein. Es gibt sie auch noch in anderen Farben - zum GuFi-Angeln für Anfänger ist eine gut sichtbare Schnur sehr von Vorteil. Der Händler zum Link kommt aus USA - ist dank PayPal aber sehr empfehlenswert, da zuverlässig und sehr kostengünstig.


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Als Schlagschnur verwendet man Monofil-Schnur. sie sollte mindestens 1m lang sein, eher länger. Bei kurzen Ruten wird es aber schwierig, eine Schlagschnur vernünftig auszuwerfen.

Wenn Du viel an Steinpackungen angelst, kannst Du die Schlagschnur durch Fluorocarbon ersetzen. Ist eigentlich auch eine Mono-Schnur, allerdings mit sehr hoher Abriebfestigkeit und geringerer Dehnung.

Eine Schlagschnur benötigst Du nicht unbedingt. Du hast zwar eine geringe Pufferwirkung, aber die ist fast zu vernachlässigen aufgrund der Länge.
Bei einem guten Drillverhalten und gut abgestimmten Gerät, sollte es auch ohne sehr gut gehen.


----------



## -GT- (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ GT
> 
> Ich glaube, er meint diese Rolle, und nicht die Baitcast-Rolle ORRA SX.
> Bei der Schnurwahl zur Baitcaster stimme ich mit Dir überein.



Ups, das hatte ich glatt überlesen. Dann trifft mein Post natürlich nur halbwegs zu, was die Baitcaster angeht. 
Schlagschnur halte ich bei den Vendetta´s ( zumindest bei meiner 1,80m 5-25g umgebauten Vendetta ) dennoch für sinnvoll. Meine ist im Regelfall rund 2-3m lang und rutscht dank Albright-Knoten selbst durch den 4,5er Spitzenring (davor sind 5er Führungsringe verbaut ) meiner Custom-Vendetta. Schwierig wird es nur bei Wurftechniken auf kurze Distanz im Nahbereich, da bleibt der Knoten ab und zu mal stecken, da die Schnur nicht genug Schwung aufnimmt. 
Trifft auf die Stationärrolle in dem Sinne aber nicht zu, auch nicht bei der Beringung einer Standart-Vendetta. 
Seit ich die Schnur vorgeschaltet hab, hab ich wie gesagt weniger Barsche wo die Einzelhaken große Löcher ins Maul reißen bei forciertem Drill in Nahbereich zwischen Totholz oder Seerosen. Da reibt sich auch die Geflochtene weniger ab. Ich fische aber auch hauptsächlich Spinnerbaits und Softjerks oder T-Rigs. Ab und zu mal einen kleinen Minnow.


----------



## MaxiDelme (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Vielen Dank für all die Ratschläge!

Ich werde die Combo wohl fürs erste mit einer 0,15 Power Pro ohne Schlagschnur fischen. Sollten Probleme auftreten schalte ich eine gescheite Mono vor.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## MaxiDelme (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht über die beiden Geräte. 

Die Rute ist wirklich Klasse. Schöne Aktion mit ordentlich Rückgrat. Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist das Wurfgewicht zu niedrig angegeben. Trotzdem kommt man mit kleineren Ködern ordentlich auf Distanz. 

Von der Rolle bin ich nicht so begeistert. Ich fische die Ersatzspule, da die Bremsscheiben der Hauptspule beim Auswechseln ohne ersichtlichen Grund aus der Halterung sprangen. Naja... Abu gibt ja ein Jahr lang Garantie.
Was mich wirklich stört ist das Verhalten der Rolle, sobald der Köder etwas Druck aufbaut. Das Kurbeln geht dann schwer von der Hand. Besonders bei Spinnern ab Größe 4 - 5 ist das deutlich zu spüren. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem, oder könnte die Rolle einfach nur defekt sein?


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Mein Tip zu Deiner Rolle:

Sieh zu, dass Du sie über Deinen Händler entsorgen kannst - Deck Dich mit ner Ryobi Applause in passender Größe ein, und Deine Probleme sind nicht mehr vorhanen. Alternativ zur Applause die Spro BlackArc 8-er Serie. Die beiden Rollen sind annährend identisch.

Die Schwergängigkeit unter Last ist ein Problem des Getriebes. Wie schon gesagt, greif zu bewährtem mit Excenter-Getriebe. Diese laufen unter Last zuverlässig und bieten selbst im härtesten Drill ausreichend Reserven.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen mit Pro Applause-Family ! #6

Ruten kann man fast alles problemlos gebrauchen, bei Rollen ist es gefährlich kniffelig, auch große Marken bauen (bzw. lassen bauen) immer mehr Schrott für den Kunden zusammen.
Shit happens immer mehr mit dem neuen Billiggemurkse. :g :g 

Sekundärproblem bei Spro, Roybi, WFT: Manchmal fehlt es sehr an Schmiermittel, kommt auch aktuell immer wieder vor (wie leidigst mir immer wieder berichtet wird #d #d). 

Wer beim Händler live aussucht, hat das Problem nicht (oder kaum). Im Regal und als Vorführmodell hängen praktisch immer sehr gut laufende, die schlechten stehen eher außer Reichweite! :q
Anrufen im Fernversand ist aber auch nicht schlecht, Tele-Flatrate sei dank.  
"Laufen ihre Rollen auch so ungeschmiert schlecht wie vielfach berichtet?" 
Wunderbarer Auftakt ... :q

Aber bei Schmiermittelmangel und regelrechter Trockenheit im neuen Getriebe ist es recht einfach, Abhilfe zu schaffen und auch die zukünftige eigenhändische Wartung gleich mit einzurichten, wenn man es ein wenig kann.
Rolle mit Schmierfett vollmachen und gut ist, aufmachen ist am besten, aber hinten hinter der glänzenden Schutzkappe (1 Schaube) ist ein Ablaufloch, wo man auch mit einer großen Arzneispritze der Rolle eine Injektion geben kann - bis es ihr zu den Ohren rauskommt! :m :q
(Wie immer natürlich - sauber abwischen)

(Wer Sorgen hat, Gewährleistung usw.: die Verkäufer wissen i.d.R. eh nicht, wie es um den Schmierzustand der Rolle bestellt war, deswegen geht sowas ja überhaupt ins Lager rein und zum Kunden raus. :g #d)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Vorweg, die Rolle kenne ich nicht, das Problem ist mir aber nicht unbekannt.
Spinner der Größe 4-5 fischt man eigentlich an schwererem Gerät, jedenfalls die französische Blattform (auch wenn die Köder ins Wurfgewichtraster fallen). Die bauen unter Wasser einfach einen Riesendruck auf. Entweder die Weidenblattform wählen oder die Spinnergröße senken.


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

sogar eine Shimano Aspire 2500 kommt dabei an die Grenzen.
Excentergetriebe si´nd da klar im Vorteil, d.h. besser eine ABU Sorön gekauft. Die hat dabei überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## MaxiDelme (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Schöne Kauftipps habt ihr für mich 
Ich wollte der Rolle heute noch eine Chance geben und habe sie mit der Ersatzspule an meiner Grundrute montiert. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich den ersten Biss (war wohl ein mittelmäßiger Aal). Beim Drill hatte ich das selbe "sandige" Gefühl wie zuvor beim Spinnfischen und zu allem Übel hat die Bremse gestreikt und nur ruckartig Schnur freigegeben. Es hat nicht lange gedauert und die Schnur ist gerissen...

Merkwürdig, dass die Rolle so ein Reinfall ist. Von Abu habe ich bis jetzt nur Positives gehört.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall diese Woche mal beim Händler vorbeischauen. Hab ein Auge auf die Shimano Aernos geworfen. Ich werde mir Vorschläge hier aus dem Thread aber auch mal genauer anschauen, wenn sie denn in meiner Preisklasse liegen.

VG
Maxi


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Deine Rollenwahl scheint eher designgeprägt zu sein. Ein Schelm, der da was böses denkt 
"Was gutes hören" und schick aussehen alleine reicht in den meisten Fällen beim Angeln nicht.


----------



## MaxiDelme (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Die Abu habe ich mir wirklich wegen des Designs gekauft. Der gute Name spielte wohl auch eine Rolle. 

Die Shimano hat ein Kumpel von mir an seinem Daiwastock. Hat mir persönlich sehr zugesagt, wenn das Design zu der Rute passt, um so besser.

VG
Maxi


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

kann dir da definitiv die Sorön an herz legen, ist eine ganz andere Klasse als die Plaste-Aernos.
Und preislich liegt die auch bei ca. 70 €


----------



## MaxiDelme (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Danke, die schaue ich mir mal genauer an.


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Schöne Kauftipps habt ihr für mich
> Ich wollte der Rolle heute noch eine Chance geben und habe sie mit der  Ersatzspule an meiner Grundrute montiert. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte  ich den ersten Biss (war wohl ein mittelmäßiger Aal). Beim Drill hatte  ich das selbe "sandige" Gefühl wie zuvor beim Spinnfischen und zu allem  Übel hat die Bremse gestreikt und nur ruckartig Schnur freigegeben. Es  hat nicht lange gedauert und die Schnur ist gerissen...
> 
> Merkwürdig, dass die Rolle so ein Reinfall ist. Von Abu habe ich bis jetzt nur Positives gehört.
> ...



PS: Wenn dir ein mittelmäßiger Aal deine Schnur sprengt solltest du auch  dringend deine Knotenkunde und oder dein Material überdenken! (Oder  hast du auf Rotaugen gefischt?)

Ein Aal  <60cm wird dir in der Regel keine Schnur >0.20mm sprengen - selbst wenn die Bremse blockiert. Oder es war eben doch was dickeres


----------



## MaxiDelme (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Ich habe eine 0.30er Mono verwendet. Als Knoten kommt bei mir, sofern möglich, immer der Clinchknoten mit 10 Wicklungen zum Einsatz.

Kann ja sein, dass die Schnur aufgeraut war, trotzdem ist das ziemlich ärgerlich. Auch für den Fisch, der jetzt mit einem Piercing durch die Gegend schwimmt...


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 0.30er Mono verwendet. Als Knoten kommt bei mir, sofern möglich, immer der Clinchknoten mit 10 Wicklungen zum Einsatz.
> 
> Kann ja sein, dass die Schnur aufgeraut war, trotzdem ist das ziemlich ärgerlich. Auch für den Fisch, der jetzt mit einem Piercing durch die Gegend schwimmt...



Klar ist das ärgerlich - ist denn deine Hauptschnur gerissen? |bigeyes
Dann wars ganz bestimmt ein größerer Fisch!


----------



## MaxiDelme (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Ja, knapp über dem Wirbel. Reib ruhig noch Salz in die Wunde!


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Ja, knapp über dem Wirbel. Reib ruhig noch Salz in die Wunde!



Sorry dir das sagen zu müssen, aber entweder war deine Schnur beschädigt, oder es war ein wirklich großer Fisch. An 'ner 30er Schnur kann man Aale bis 70/80 cm locker aus dem Wasser heben (bitte nicht ohne Grund machen!) - die werden ganz bestimmt nicht die Schnur durchreißen können


----------



## inselkandidat (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

o-ton Werbung zur angepriesenen Rolle:

"Die feinsten Bauteile, die Laufruhe und das futuristische Design überzeugen jeden ambitionierten Angler sofort."
haha

@MaxiDelme:Mir hat mal ein Aal 2 mal nacheinander 35er monofil Schnur gesprengt und hat dann ein drittes Mal gebissen, dann hatte ich ihn  Wie ist der Abriss abgelaufen?Ein harter Kopfschlag oder durch stetiges Ziehen?


----------



## yellowred (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Werde mir heute auch die Vendetta 802 2,40/10-30g bestellen. Gibts denn da eine geeignete Rolle zwischen 40-55 Euro?


----------



## MaxiDelme (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Der Aal hat sich mit einem herzhaftem Rücken verabschiedet...

@yellowred: Bei der Rute hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen. Wenn du eine günstige Rolle suchst, nehm mal die Spro Passion 720 in die Hand. Habe ich grad aushilfsweise an der Rute und das funktioniert ganz gut. Hab die damals bei meinem Händler für 35€ geschossen.

Edit: Naja wenigstens ist der Werbetext zum Teil richtig. Das Design der Rolle ist einfach der Hammer. Ich seh das als Lehrgeld: Nächstes mal wird was ordentliches gekauft.


----------



## yellowred (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Danke MaxiDelme!

Sorry, dass ich Euch immer nerve, aber bevor ich was falsch mache, frage ich doch nochmal nach.

Könnt Ihr mir den Unterschied zwischen der
Vendetta 2,10/ 10-30g und
Vendetta 2,40/ 10-30g nennen? 

Was für Auswirkungen können die 30 cm haben? Was ist zu beachten?


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Die 2,10 wäre beim Angeln vom Boot aus wohl praktischer. Mir persönlich ist 2,40 schon fast zu kurz. Ob sich die Aktion durch die 30cm großartig verändert, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst nehm am besten die längere Variante.

VG
Maxi


----------



## yellowred (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Mach ich, danke!


----------



## yellowred (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Spro Black Arc 8100 passt dazu?


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Sorry, keine Ahnung... Soll aber ne anständige Rolle sein. Wieviel kostet so ein Teil überhaupt?


----------



## yellowred (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

55 Euro. Wollte alles auf Angler Domäne bestellen um Versand zu sparen. Die oben genannte Passion 720 gibts da leider nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*



yellowred schrieb:


> Spro Black Arc 8100 passt dazu?



Die 8100 ist schon arg klein, leg noch ca. 3,-€ drauf und nimm eine 8200, die passt schon besser.
Oder Du nimmst eine 2000 Penn Sargus, fast unverwüstlich und kostet sogar nur 47,-€ bei der Domäne


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Einzelhandel ist keine Alternative? Vom Service her ist das sicher die bessere Wahl. Und das bisschen, was man mehr zahlt ist auch nicht so wild. Wenn man oft einkauft gibt es sicher auch Rabatte.  Bei mir waren es z.B. 125m Power Pro zum Preis von 100 und ein 5er Mepps Aglia für lau.


----------



## yellowred (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*

Hab da eben mal angerufen. Der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass die 8100 mit geflochtener Schnur in Ordnung sei. Hab daraufhin die 8100er bestellt. Ich hoffe, dass dies kein Fehlkauf war 

Edit: Die Bestellung wurde unkompliziert bearbeitet und die 8100 wurde durch die 8200 ausgetauscht. Danke an AD.



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die 8100 ist schon arg klein, leg noch ca. 3,-€ drauf und nimm eine 8200, die passt schon besser.
> Oder Du nimmst eine 2000 Penn Sargus, fast unverwüstlich und kostet sogar nur 47,-€ bei der Domäne


----------



## Mikey3110 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abu Garcia Vendetta & Orra S - Hilfe*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die 8100 ist schon arg klein, leg noch ca. 3,-€ drauf und nimm eine 8200, die passt schon besser.
> Oder Du nimmst eine 2000 Penn Sargus, fast unverwüstlich und kostet sogar nur 47,-€ bei der Domäne


 
Öhm...  Also wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann ist bei der 8200 im vergleich zur 100er nur die Schnurfassung anders oder?
Ich hatte eine 8100er und eine 8300er BlackArc....
Die 8300er ist mir persönlich viel zu groß gewesen...

Das Gewicht von den Arc´s hat mich ziemlich genervt...
Dafür, dass die 8100er die Kleinste in der Serie ist, sind
270gr jede Menge...
Sind halt Metall-Rollen...

Laufen aber 1A und die Bremse geht auch voll in Ordnung.


----------

